# Make sure buyer is from hedgie legal state?



## HeartfeltHedgehogs (May 17, 2012)

Just a question for fellow breeders: How do you ensure a person purchasing a hedgehog is not from a state in which they are illegal? I feel like I am doing too much detective work! I just want to ensure babies are going to the right homes. If a buyer tries to lie about residency, I get the impression that they will not be the most ethical owners.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

A friend of mine is starting to breed. There is no completely for sure method, but you can do a few things. First, obviously ask where they live. State, city, address and postal code. If you are shipping the hedgehog to say New York, you really have no way of knowing if they lied about where in NY they live. You could ask for a photocopy of their licence, but even I wouldn't give that. If the person is picking up from you, ask to see their license, I think it says the address, I'm not sure about the USA. Or if they don't have a license, ask for proof of where they live, bank statement, bill, envelope even. Of course there is no guarantee this is their actual address. They could have recently moved, or made a fake piece of proof. Other than that, to my knowledge, there isn't much you can do. But if someone is giving you the wrong vibe, you should probably trust your gut feeling.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

i agree go with your gut, most people dont think far enough ahead to plan out fake things, 
ask alot of questions and if they dont give you the right answers politly say no thanks


----------



## HeartfeltHedgehogs (May 17, 2012)

I just wish people would have the integrity to know that the laws do apply to them. They may get away with an illegal hedgehog, but it only takes one other person to know it it there for things to go bad. It's not at all fair to the hedgehogs! :x

I have had potential buyers get a friend from another state to try to adopt for them, ones who have sworn they were residents of OH and then show up with PA Tags, and refuse to let me see their license. I refuse to bootleg hedgehogs!

I have found that by cross checking emails with Facebook has alleviated some of the problems, even though one swears that it isn't her FB (it's her name and email address, and the next day the location was removed..... :roll: )

I feel guilty snooping, but as a Breeder I do have the right to sell to those that I wish and I can't send our 'kids' to a potentially dangerous situation. :shock:

Sorry.... (much needed vent), I just can't imagine we are the only ones dealing with this on a constant basis.

Thanks everyone for your replies!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

im having issues on how to weed out serious applications to those who just cut and paste because they want one right now, i find the my self asking tons of questions and even more if one of the first they ask me is, how soon can you get me one. ive personally done some "snooping" on a few i wasnt 100 percent about so dont worry about it. 

its better to be safe and as sure as you can be with who gets your hoglets. They are our babies so were aloud to be picky


----------

